# Best fishing reel for sharks



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

I want to do some shark fishing from shore. Whats best fin nor 9500 or penn 9500. I heard they discontinued the penn 950 But I still see them being sold brand new in stores. Is their alot needed for the setup for catching sharks.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

most land caught sharks here in NY dont get bigger then 5'~
you dont need that big of a reel. and its not that much of a fight.


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was talking about fishing for sharks in Florida but thanks for the reply


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

For casting baits, I use a Trinidad 30 with 30# mono. I also have a Newell 546 with 60# that I beach slide baits with. We target GT's but catch a lot of big sharks from shore with this setup. Anything with a Jigmaster size capacity will do (using 30-50# test). Sealine-x 50, Torium 30, Jigmaster, Newell 344 are common in Hawaii for baitcasting these bigger baits.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

TLD 20 perhaps


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

The tld 20's are strong reels but not fun to cast. i believe he is looking for a spinning setup.


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

penn senator 115L


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

you can use the TLDs but its alot easier to just yak the baits out their and you can pick where you wanna put it


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

djrek07 said:


> I want to do some shark fishing from shore. Whats best fin nor 9500 or penn 9500. I heard they discontinued the penn 950 But I still see them being sold brand new in stores. Is their alot needed for the setup for catching sharks.


Go for the Penn, you will not be disapointed. :fishing::beer:


----------



## djrek07 (Feb 9, 2009)

thanks for the info. Is using braid the way to go.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If you are wanting to catch sharks from shore in Florida on a Spinning reel then check out some of airnuts posts. Here is a taste


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

:fishing:I have a fin nor 95. Bas aDD reel! Very well built and huge capacity. Cannot beat the drag on this beast. I got mine for about $150 and am happy with it. Also not a Penn fan.

Edit: mated to a OM Cape Point 6-12. Pretty easy to throw over 100yrd with large lead and bait


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i thought you meant NY fishing. haha
but for a good castable reels (with mags) thatll hold a ton of line 

penn 113hlw. a wide version of the 4/0.
all together with braid backing, you can get a good 500-700 yards of line on it.

but it your only into spinners. stick to the penns.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

edit: wrong place to post


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

I've got a Penn 9500SS, and I've been able to hit ~70 yards with a pound of lead and an OM 6-12 oz heaver. That's only after practicing twice and going on one trip, so I think a 100 yard cast is certainly possible with the combo. I've got ~650 yards of 50lb PP on the reel which should be plenty. My drag maxs out at 25 lb, which again isn't bad at all. Overall I'm satisfied.

Mike


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 17, 2008)

spydermn said:


> :fishing:I have a fin nor 95. Bas aDD reel! Very well built and huge capacity. Cannot beat the drag on this beast. I got mine for about $150 and am happy with it. Also not a Penn fan.
> 
> Edit: mated to a OM Cape Point 6-12. Pretty easy to throw over 100yrd with large lead and bait




Agreed the Fin NOr OFS series is one great reel. In my mind it stands head and shoulders above the Penns. I have an OFS 95 that i use for Halibut in Alaska and it works great and they can put up a real fight when the tide is running.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Another vote for the Fin-Nor OFS Series!!!


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

You gotta love any reel that can hold over 600yrds of line (50# PP) and has up to 60# of drag 
Fin Nor Offshore SP Brochure


----------

